# Twin Cities Spring 2014 GTG



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

*Twin Cities 2014 Spring GTG - 10 May 2014*

It's time - put that Twin Cities TT meetup on the calendar! Last year was a lot of fun. I heard back from several people via PM on possible dates for this year. Let's plan on Saturday the 10th of May - thanks everyone who got back to me on the different possible dates!

*Date:* May 10

*Plan:* Let's meet around 9:30 in the morning. We'll meet in a parking ramp again - this time at my office - should be dropped TT friendly! My ramp is the easternmost one of the three (see map below, red "X", in front of the "9320 Building"). Assuming good weather, let's meet on the top level. If weather is bad, let's meet on the level right underneath the top. In either case, entry is on the south end of the ramp. Address is 9320 Excelsior Boulevard, Hopkins, MN - use that to get in the area, then refer to the picture for exact location.










We'll need some time for general catching up and seeing what's new with everybody's cars. Then I've got a little something fun planned!

For lunch, let's try for something on Lake Minnetonka again - this time at Maynard's in Excelsior. 










After lunch, whoever's interested can cruise up to Osseo to check out the InterMarque spring kickoff! Bring a non-perishable food item...

*Pretty Certain:*
ttwsm / Wade
Matches / Andy
Tempes_TT / Sebastian
esoxlucious / Sean
boobsapproved / Bob
bbredstang / Brian (in a non-TT Euro :facepalm: - I guess alumni are OK though)
chrisc351 / Chris
jongbloedt / Tayler
E85TT / Alex
(Facebook TC Euros) / Nolan
Madflyer72 / Chris
darrenbyrnes / Darren

*Have To Photoshop 'em In:*
Imola_TT / Karyn

*Can Somebody Contact:*
Brian - did you hear back from the guy who bought your TT?

Hoping for weather like last year - looking forward to seeing everyone on the 10th!


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

Put me down for pretty certain! boobsapproved/Bob


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds good :thumb up:

We should meet somewhere other than that parking garage from last year. Those speed humps were brutal


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

matches said:


> We should meet somewhere other than that parking garage from last year. Those speed humps were brutal


Agreed, my last exhaust didnt like it, and this one for sure wont like it! :laugh:

Anyway, Cant wait! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely. New locations are part of the plan. Or will be, when the plan comes together!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going!!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Last year was fun! Wish I could commit to this year, but I'm probably stuck in Chicagoland 
if anything changes, I'll let y'all know 

Who brought up the subject of the Nissan Murano cabrio at lunch last year? I actually saw one in the wild this afternoon, in it's full top-down glory. It was sad looking. My official opinion is: "interesting idea, bad execution". Really bad.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone - check your PMs - the original date is during SOWO. Who all is going? I'm wondering if it would work better for more people to meet on the 10th, or if we should just stick with the 17th.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Imola_TT said:


> Who brought up the subject of the Nissan Murano cabrio at lunch last year? I actually saw one in the wild this afternoon, in it's full top-down glory. It was sad looking. My official opinion is: "interesting idea, bad execution". Really bad.


Wow, for real? I have never seen one in real life. So I guess they do look as bad in person as they do in pictures... :what:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm a definite maybe.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> Who brought up the subject of the Nissan Murano cabrio at lunch last year? I actually saw one in the wild this afternoon, in it's full top-down glory.


I'm so, so sorry. Are you recovering okay?


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Wow, for real? I have never seen one in real life. So I guess they do look as bad in person as they do in pictures... :what:





matches said:


> I'm so, so sorry. Are you recovering okay?


At first I felt a bit faint, but then I took some Xanex and now it's fading like a bad dream :wave:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> At first I felt a bit faint, but then I took some Xanex and now it's fading like a bad dream :wave:


*hugs*


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, I just saw that there's a classic Euro car show up in Osseo on the 10th also. I'm definitely interested in checking it out - maybe that could be a post-lunch idea assuming timing works out.

http://intermarque.org/imm.kickoff.html


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

matches said:


> Hey, I just saw that there's a classic Euro car show up in Osseo on the 10th also. I'm definitely interested in checking it out - maybe that could be a post-lunch idea assuming timing works out.
> 
> http://intermarque.org/imm.kickoff.html


I like this.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Tayler just mentioned that in a PM as well - it goes until 3, so we should definitely be able to head out there after lunch!


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

ttwsm said:


> Tayler just mentioned that in a PM as well - it goes until 3, so we should definitely be able to head out there after lunch!


That'd be cool, I'd love to pull in there with my bike, but showing up with a little group of TT's will be equally entertaining haha


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

boobsapproved said:


> That'd be cool, I'd love to pull in there with my bike, but showing up with a little group of TT's will be equally entertaining haha


Ooh, what kind of bike?


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

matches said:


> Ooh, what kind of bike?


Just an old BMW, it's a '72 R60/5










I like your Honda by the way!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

boobsapproved said:


> Just an old BMW, it's a '72 R60/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, and thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, since I'm going to be around bunch of other TT's, I have some spare parts that I can bring if anyone is interested:

- stock suspension (somewhat rough shape, but complete)
- stock plastic bellypan (again, rough but intact)
- Amulet Red rear valance (225 dual exhaust version)
- pair of 10mm 5x100 / 5x112 spacers + bolts
- K&N washable / reusable air filter (for stock airbox)

Just hoping to clear out some stuff that's taking up space. PM me for details.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy - fantastic idea - anybody else have anything cool to bring? I'll bring my laptop and VCDS in case anybody wants a scan.

Also - I've reached out to the TC Euros group on Facebook. Have at least one person who's not (yet) on here joining us...


----------



## E85TT (Oct 25, 2012)

Im Alex from TC Euros, I should be there! not sure if ill have my coupe out of storage yet so i may have my 225 roadster with, hopefully stock form is ok!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

E85TT said:


> Im Alex from TC Euros, I should be there! not sure if ill have my coupe out of storage yet so i may have my 225 roadster with, hopefully stock form is ok!


Awesome - def stock is OK! Last year there was stock to OEM+ to, ummm, lower than optimal for my (perhaps poorly chosen) meetup spot... The ramp this year should be pretty drop-friendly.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm a maybe. I just dropped off my TT for a rear bumper respray. Hopefully he'll be done by the time this rolls around.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I'm a maybe. I just dropped off my TT for a rear bumper respray. Hopefully he'll be done by the time this rolls around.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Or else you'll be forced to show up in a bumperless car?


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to make it :/


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chrisc351 said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it :/


Ooh come on man, why not?


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

chrisc351 said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it :/


Wait, what? Nooooooo!!!! Need you for the mystery activity!!!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just kidding I can make it hah. I was told I have something going on the 10th for a few days now and then she says Sunday and I'm like that isn't the 10th :bang head:

I'll see you guys there! Hopefully not scrapping my way in, I think that ramp dented my transmission oil pan last time! :laugh:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

chrisc351 said:


> Just kidding I can make it hah. I was told I have something going on the 10th for a few days now and then she says Sunday and I'm like that isn't the 10th :banghead:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been stalling as long as possible looking for a way to get there for Saturday, but I've finally got to call it...and unfortunately I just can't be there 
I'll be thinking if y'all all day, and jealous that I can't ride to Osseo too (that looks like a fun event).

I'd love to see pix posted--then maybe I'll photoshop myself in there and I won't have to feel so bad missing the day.

have fun out there!!
:wave:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Imola_TT said:


> I've been stalling as long as possible looking for a way to get there for Saturday, but I've finally got to call it...and unfortunately I just can't be there
> I'll be thinking if y'all all day, and jealous that I can't ride to Osseo too (that looks like a fun event).
> 
> I'd love to see pix posted--then maybe I'll photoshop myself in there and I won't have to feel so bad missing the day.
> ...


Bummer. We'll have to catch you next year! Love the Photoshop idea - I've edited the info post accordingly.


----------



## madflyer72 (Jun 11, 2013)

Put me down as going. Madflyer72/chris


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

madflyer72 said:


> Put me down as going. Madflyer72/chris


Done!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I'm a maybe. I just dropped off my TT for a rear bumper respray. Hopefully he'll be done by the time this rolls around.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:



Aaaand...

I got my car back last night.

I should be there!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Aaaand...
> 
> I got my car back last night.
> 
> ...


Right on!! See you soon...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Had way too much fun today guys! Thanks for getting this together again this year Wade and to everyone that came out! 

My suggestion for next year: While the photo shootout was quite fun, I think we should stick to keeping the group together. It will give us a better chance to connect with eachother, especially when we get new people in the group! 

In any case, great turn out and Ill be posting pics later tonight or tomorrow (have to rebuild my rig tonight  ) For now, Ill leave us with this! Bob, Chris and Darren hadnt arrived quite yet!


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> My suggestion for next year: While the photo shootout was quite fun, I think we should stick to keeping the group together. It will give us a better chance to connect with eachother, especially when we get new people in the group!


Agreed, but it was a lot of fun! And here are a few more photos.


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, those look awesome! I had a good time today guys, gotta step up my TT game now!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW great shots! :thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Today was AWESOME! Thanks everyone! Sebastian - I totally agree - next time no splitting up, and also no restaurant reservations. Nobody needs a deadline! But other than that it was GREAT!


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the invite! It was a great time!


----------



## madflyer72 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pictures you guys took today. Also thanks for hosting this event...it was a great time. Pretty excited to see professional looking pictures of red TT lol


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

madflyer72 said:


> Great pictures you guys took today. Also thanks for hosting this event...it was a great time.


Ditto


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like you had fabulous weather and a great time, sorry I couldn't be there. 

Love the pix! but I'm not seeing any roadsters...or any yellow...(not that I'm partial to yellow roadsters or anything)...put me down for the next event as "must attend," ...for the sake of diversity :laugh:


----------



## madflyer72 (Jun 11, 2013)

I know there were more pics taken than this....lol lets see the rest of them...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for putting this together, I had a blast meeting everyone and still say we should have crashed that sorry car show in Osseo.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually seriously like the idea of crashing some kind of show. For real. Can you picture it? A row of 10 TTs parked a block from the couple blocks of Intermarque would be all kinds of right! :beer:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> I actually seriously like the idea of crashing some kind of show. For real. Can you picture it? A row of 10 TTs parked a block from the couple blocks of Intermarque would be all kinds of right! :beer:


Has anyone gone to the TC Euros shows? They're apparently every Friday night during nice weather.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I go occasionally. They're fun, in a good area and 5 Guys Burgers are pretty great!


----------

